# Samba hinter suse firewall



## ewenz (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem

in meinem Netzwerk befindet sich ein Linux (Suse 9.0) Server mit einer aktivierten Firewall. Die Firewall wurde mit hilfe von yast konfiguriert und die Ports 137:139 zusätzlich freigegeben.
Leider ist mein Netzlaufwerk auf diesem Linux-Rechner (mit Hilfe von Samba) von einem Windowsrechner im gleichen Netzwerk nicht erreichbar.
Was muss weiter getan werden?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Februar 2005)

Ist es moeglich, dass die Ports fuer das falsche Device freigegeben wurden?
Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass Deine lokale Verbindung ueber eth0 und Deine Internetverbindung ueber ppp0 geht. Dementsprechend solltest Du checken ob die Ports fuer ppp0 oder eth0 freigegeben sind. iptables -L sollte Dir entsprechendes verraten koennen.


----------



## ewenz (21. Februar 2005)

hm...

kann ich nachgucken, wenn ich zuHause bin.
ich habe ein device (eth0), welches in das "intranet"-netzwerk geht (worauf ich mit dem Windows-Rechner zugreife und welches die "äußere" Schnittstelle der Firewall darstellt) und eine "interne" schnittstelle, die ins WLAN geht (wlan0), die praktisch hinter der Firewall liegt. Auf diesem Rechner läuft nun Samba.
Wie kann das nun sein, wenn ich mittels yast der "äußeren Schnittstelle" die Ports 137:139 zum weiterleiten erlaube?
Wo kann ich das händisch ändern?
gruß,
Samuel


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Februar 2005)

Um das manuell zu aendern musst Du das kleine, aber sehr feine Tool iptables bemuehen.
Das jetzt zu erklaeren waere sehr umstaendlich und komplex, jedoch ist die Dokumentation recht gut, und auf www.iptables.org findest Du auch gute Dokumentationen. Sehr informativ sind das Packet-Filter HowTo und das NAT HowTo. Obwohl in Deinem Fall wohl das Packet-Filter HowTo reichen duerfte.
Es ich auch moeglich, dass Samba nur fuer eines der Devices konfiguriert ist, das geschieht in der smb.conf
Ich weiss aber jetzt nicht den Parameter, aber dieser ist auch in der Dokumentation zu erfahren.


----------

